# Moab Daily as an Overnighter



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

There is no way to ensure a camp. They are first come/ first served. Hell, it's not unheard of for a group to send down a member of their group several days early to hold down one of the Onion Creek camps for the weekend. Of course, I do not condone such greedy behavior.

That being said, I don't think that the White's camp is quite as sought after as the Onion Creek camps. Maybe you'll be able to get it.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the beta, mikepart! Yeah, I'm not keen on sending people ahead. We have a group of 18 for a 40th B-day party, so it would be a shame to not get a camp. Not the end of the world though. Thanks for the thoughts about Whites!!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I ran the Daily for 10 years with co-workers every June on a Friday and Saturday and only saw people camping at Onion Creek a couple of times at mid afternoon. That may have changed. I wouldn't worry about somebody grabbing the spot as much as I would worry about there being a family there that didn't appreciate your 40th birthday party. It's a river trip, but nobody wants to be a jerk to the neighbors.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

We're respectful, but thanks.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

Camped there last Saturday night Sept 24th, set up camp around 3pm without problems. It seemed these was plenty of room for everybody.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Great to hear, kablitz! Thanks!


----------

